# Austausch OP3



## Mechatronicracer (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe am Telefon einen Reperaturauftrag bekommen: 

"OP3 geht nicht mehr, bitte austauschen" 

Auf die Frage nach der Steuerung bekam ich die Antowort: "na,ne siemens ist es."

Nun meine Frage bevor ich sinnlos in der Gegend rumkurve:

Brauche ich bei einen Austausch überhaupt irgendwelche Programme (ProTool, SimaticManager) oder kann ich das Gerät einfach austauschen und über die in der Steuerung hinterlegten Befehle und Variablen funktioniert das Austauschgerät genauso? Programm ist nicht von mir, bzw. meiner Firma.

Bin eigentlich nicht in der Siemens-Sparte unterwegs, aber ab und zu muss man da wohl durch. 

Wer Hilfe hat, bin um alles dankbar. 

vielen Dank. 

RACER


----------



## Zefix (7 Oktober 2010)

Ja nach Austausch muss die Visu drauf gespielt werden. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich mit Protool, keine Ahnung ob Flexilbe auch OP3s kann.
Hoffentlich hat der Auftraggeber das Projekt noch liegen...


----------



## Verpolt (7 Oktober 2010)

hatte mal den gleichen Fall.



> OP3 geht nicht mehr, bitte austauschen




Dann war nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ( Poti-Dimmer) aus *ROFL*


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn das Panel noch ein wenig zuckt könnte man es vielleicht mit ProSave auslesen und das neue damit bespielen.

Weiß aber nicht auswendig, ob das mit den OP3 geht.

Ist das neue Panel auch ein OP3?


MfG


----------



## Mechatronicracer (8 Oktober 2010)

Also der Kontrast ist nicht falsch eingestellt, 

und das neue Panel ist auch ein OP3. Muss mal sehen ob ProSave vorhanden ist, bzw. probieren ob es damit auszulesen geht. 

Die Visu-Datei ist natürlich nicht mehr auffindbar. Werde aber jetzt mal das SPS-Programm auslesen und mich da mal umsehen. 

Weiß jetzt wenigstens dass es ne S7-200, CPU 214 ist.

Vielen Dank einstweilen, falls jemand noch nen Tipp/Idee hat, gerne. 

mfg


----------



## MSB (8 Oktober 2010)

Das ist nun natürlich enorm problematisch ...

Das durchsuchen der S7-200 kannst du dir sparen ... im Bezug auf die Visu wirst du da aber definitiv nichts finden,
außer ein SPS-Programm, in dem die OP3 Variablen kreuz und quer verwurschtelt sind.

Also in meiner ProSave Version steht das OP3 nicht zur Auswahl, was bedeutet,
d.h. es kann auch nicht durch diese Software ausgelesen werden.

Fazit:
Außer einer Neuprojektierung des OP3 bleibt dir beim momentanen Kenntnisstand nichts übrig ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallole,

ohne OP3 Projekt wirds nicht gehen.




mfg


----------



## Mechatronicracer (8 Oktober 2010)

Sch....


Jetzt wird es wohl ein größerer Auftrag. 


Danke Euch. Hatte mir erhofft etwas Arbeit zu ersparen, aber so wie es ja jetzt aussieht, muss ich ja von vorn anfangen. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## TommyG (17 Oktober 2010)

mach direkt 

was vernünftiges rein. Hoffe der Kunde weiß, das das net 'billich' wird,,,

Greetz, Tom


----------



## thomass5 (17 Oktober 2010)

Eine Sicherung des OP müsste mit ProTool aber funktionieren. Was nicht geht, ist das Projekt auf dem Op zu speichern, um es zurückzuholen und wieder zu bearbeiten.
Thomas


----------



## blimaa (2 November 2016)

Hi
Der letzte Beitrag war ja


thomass5 schrieb:


> Eine Sicherung des OP müsste mit ProTool aber funktionieren. Was nicht geht, ist das Projekt auf dem Op zu speichern, um es zurückzuholen und wieder zu bearbeiten.
> Thomas



Nun nützt mir das nicht gerade viel. 
Ich müsste ein OP3 bei einem Kunden ersetzten. Dies ist an einer S7-200 angeschlossen. Ich muss nichts am OP3 ändern sondern nur vom Gerät runtersaugen und auf das "neue" wieder hochladen. Das alte geht noch einigermassen, wird aber nicht mehr all zu lange arbeiten. 
So nun die Frage: kann ich das mit der S7-200 Software "Microwin" runterladen und wieder auf das neue raufladen?


Gruss blimaa


----------



## georg28 (2 November 2016)

Mit Prosave auf jeden Fall
Wenn es ein OP3 ist wird dies mit Protool programmiert, die SPS wird mit Microwin programmiert.


----------



## MSB (2 November 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Mit Prosave auf jeden Fall
> Wenn es ein OP3 ist wird dies mit Protool programmiert, die SPS wird mit Microwin programmiert.


Hat sich zwar nach 6 Jahren hoffentlich so oder so erledigt, aber mach mal bitte einen Screenshot von Prosave wo ein OP3 als Gerätetyp ausgewählt ist ... wo von wegen "auf jeden Fall".


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 November 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Hat sich zwar nach 6 Jahren hoffentlich so oder so erledigt, aber mach mal bitte einen Screenshot von Prosave wo ein OP3 als Gerätetyp ausgewählt ist ... wo von wegen "auf jeden Fall".



Die Anfrage von blimaa ist von heute...musst mal raufscrollen. 
Prosave funktioniert nicht beim OP3, da hast du wohl recht.

@blimaa: 
Vielleicht steht in der Anleitung was hilfreiches: https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/document/1142799/operator-panel-op3?dti=0&dl=de&lc=en-WW

Mit Microwin wirds nicht gehen. 

Du brauchst Protool und das Projekt dazu!

Je nachdem was defekt ist kann man bei den OP´s die Front mit den Tasten und dem Display auch tauschen. Also vom Neuen auf das Alte.


Hab ich bei OP7 und OP17 schon öfters gemacht. OP3 noch nicht. Muss man halt mal aufmachen und schauen wie Modular das ganze ist.


----------



## blimaa (4 November 2016)

Hi
ja das Thema habe ich wirklich nochmals hervorgeholt, da das Thema bei mir gerade aktuell ist.
Da weder Protool noch Projekt vorhanden ist, habe ich dem Kunden volgendes vorgeschlagen. Bei einem Anbieter, welche S5 und S7 Bauteile repariert, anzufragen. Oder eine Folie mit den Knöpfen bei Ebay kaufen. 
PS: Die Folie mit den Knöpfen ist defekt.


----------



## Rudi (5 November 2016)

Ja das scheint das vernünftigste zu sein. Dann mal die Technologie studieren und eine neue Visu erstellen wenns wichtig ist.


----------

